# Skidsteer snow pusher type



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

We just bought our 2nd skidsteer and are looking at a snow pusher but want to here from all of you who run them what type do you have and size do you run photos are welcomed. The new skidder is a Bobcat s 300 two speed we are thinking about a low pro 10 foot for this one our john deere runs a kwikway plow with wings so we are new to the pusher aspect of plowing.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ive got 2 82 hp one speed skids and run a 8' and 10' arctic sectional on them.. they work great and scrape the lots very clean...that said ive always been a fan of the sectionals but avalance has come out with their new optimus model pushers and look like they would do very well also... I dont think you could go wrong with either


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

You can go wrong. Just buy an Arctic. I am a dealer for Scoopdogg and Arctic and one of the largest users of pushers in the area. The Arctic is awesome but very expensive. The scoopdogg is good and if you factor in the $1900 price tag it is great. If you want a pusher get with me and maybe we can work something out. I have a bunch to move. Thanks,chad


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

We run a rubber edge 10' pusher on my 873, just alittle smaller than yours, works great will push with snow coming over the top of the pusher. Works great after my modification. Before so so with an 8' plow. You have to change out your tires I've found, skidsteers have plenty of power but just like anything else you need to get it to the ground or it's useless.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I run bobcat s250's. I have both Artic and Protech pushers in 10'. Artic is a good pusher but are expensive and have many moving parts. I would say keep it simple and go with Protech. For the money you can't beat it.


----------



## RLS (Jul 13, 2010)

Guys with pushers on skids, what are you using for tires? I demoed a pusher on my skid steer but could not turn once the pusher was full. Wheels just kept spinning. What are the best tires to use? I have S330's and S850. Thanks!


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

No problem pushing a full pusher with the sectionalpusher and regular skiddy tires... alot of guys run dedicated snow tires with a skid (not sure what type of pushers they run)


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

I run two 10' Arctic sectionals on my skids. One of the Skids is an 08 Gehl 7810 with a two speed and normal skid tires. The other is an 04 Gehl 6640 with a two speed and snow wolf tires. The 7810 is an animal and could handle a 12' pusher most of the time. Mind you the 7810 is a huge skid. The 6640 handles the 10' great with no problems. It worked well with normal skid tires but works fantastic with the wolf paw tires. We plow in high all the time with both machines. The sectionals do have more moving parts and we do break several blocks a year but they get run hard. I would only use sectionals on any of our skids in the future. The efficiency and quality of job that they do are unmatched. We tried rubber edges 10' protech boxes and got rid of them after the first event. We do many uneven parking lots and the sectional is awesome! Well worth the extra money to me. JMO


----------



## hotrod15650 (Jan 15, 2010)

we use Steel-Tec pushes and love them. Great price for heavy duty pushers and good guys to deal with. check them ou www.steel-tec-usa.com


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a bobcat brand 10ft pusher, ran it last season on my s300 and will run it on my s650 this season... I love the bobcat pusher because it floats like a plow but is still a ruler edge. I can see the benefit of a arctic if you have seasonal contracts and you pay for salt.. the s300 pushed the box well with regular tires but will be running dedicated snow tires on the 650.. can't wait to start pushing snow. A box is SOOO much faster than a plow.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Is anyone using the BOSS pushers? We have 2 protechs and just bought a BOSS to try.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

RLS;1489992 said:


> Guys with pushers on skids, what are you using for tires? I demoed a pusher on my skid steer but could not turn once the pusher was full. Wheels just kept spinning. What are the best tires to use? I have S330's and S850. Thanks!


I don't know that I would be discouraged by that fact. Our machines won't always turn with an Arctic box full of snow. We can turn (most of the time) with the Kage pusher because it rotates left and right.
Steve


----------

